# What can i stock in a 60L (13gal) tank



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

My tank is 2ftx1.5ftx1.8ft 60L.

I want to put colourful cichlids in. I have oscars and t-bar's with plecos and a bala. I know its over crowded.

What nice fish could i put in.

I will upload a few pics of my current tank soon.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

heres a few pics.


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you serious???? Why would you have those fish in a tank that small....just because something can fit doesn't mean you should actually do it.
You need to take those fish back to the store or give them to someone who has a larger tank and a better sense of how to care for them.

Oh and put your flame suit on....


----------



## twiggy99 (Sep 27, 2009)

thats crazy to even have one oscar in a tank that size. I would not put any more fish in there, I would remove them all together.

There are a few small cichlids you can get but even 13gal is small for them.


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

I would definitely move those fish to a much larger tank, at least a 75 gal. If you wanted to put something back in the 13 gal, perhaps a couple shellies or P Soulosi. Just a couple though.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

poor oscars...


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

lol well they are happy since i bought them 8 months ago, i'm not taking them back, i bought them while they wer babies. And they are completely fine in that tank.

I am getting a bigger tank anyway.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

What kind of tank should i be looking for? Would a 4x2x2 tank be good for bigger fish?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

aaronjunited said:


> What kind of tank should i be looking for? Would a 4x2x2 tank be good for bigger fish?


for the oscars and bala shark you'll need atleast a 6ft tank, the sharks grow about 12" and like being in groups, so alot of space is needed.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

no they are not fine in that tank


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

how can you say that when u dont see them every day???


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

how can you say that when u dont see them every day???


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

because a 15 gallon tank is too small for that large a fish, what is he smiling? is that how you can tell?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

A healthy oscar should grow about and inch per month for the 9-10 months. So assuming you bought him at about the 2 inch mark (standard size they are sold at) then each oscar should be pushing 10-12 inches by now.

If that tank is only 24 inches long then those oscars are *severely* stunted.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

+1 to Malawilover

Oscars are very good eaters and are very fast growing fish. Doing a scale of your tank your oscar looks to be about 6''. At 8 months, in my experience, an oscar should be a lot bigger than that with normal care. Please listen to the members of this forum, we arn't trying to insult you we're trying to better inform you.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i just worry about the fishies


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I think you should put them in a small bowl, like a betta.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

I know people are trying to help believe me. I'm getting a bigger tank asap. I know they are too big for it. But as i say they look perfectly happy and act normal.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

If your parents raised you in your crib, never let you out, and that was all you knew. You would probably be quite content also. You are raising your fish like a veal.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not trying to be mean, but have you ever kept oscars in a large tank? I'd shoot for a minimum of 75 gallons with your stock list, that should give them some room to spread out. Once you experience them in this tank then you might see what "happy" and "normal" means.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

i appreciate the help here people. i'm not meaning to be mean either. This is my first tank, and i clearly need to learn more. This is why i came on here.


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Is it really that hard to do just a bit of research before buying fish???? 2mins on the net would have told you what those fish really need.

Oh and btw how do you know the fish are perfectly happy? I'm guessing you're assuming because it eats food and attempts to move around.

Your responses could have been a lot better mate...


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't worry aaronjunited, we've all been there. I really hope that certain posts on this thread don't discourage you from using Cichlid Forum as a resource. When it gets down to it, there are some really smart members here who know a lot about cichlids and are more than willing to help you.


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

I really think everyone should back off and curb the insults - it's pretty clear that aaronjunited understands the tank is too small and is trying to find out what he should do, which is a great deal better than most people who keep oscars in undersized tanks. Instead of alienating the guy and pushing him away from useful information, would it not be better - for the sake of the fish if nothing else - to give some friendly, constructive feedback? Being aggressive is completely counter-productive.

aaronjunited, I'm going to stick my neck out and say a 4x2x2 should be fine for your Oscars (I'd still return the Bala shark personally). A 4x2x2 is going to give you 120 US Gallons and sufficient swimming space for your Oscars. A 6ft tank would be preferable due to the larger footprint (this allows each Oscar more territory).

When you get your new tank, make sure you set it up with adequate filtration as the Oscars are messay fish (as I'm sure you've experienced) - try using either canister filters or hang-on-back filters (or a combination) and aim to use models that will turn the tank's volume over 10 times an hour. E.g. with a 120 Gallon tank, aim to use a combination of filters processing 1200 Gallons Per Hour. The Equipment section of this website has lots of info about different filters, as does the review section of the main site.

The other really crucial thing is to make sure you do a fishless cycle of your new tank to establish a healthy bacteria colony *before* adding the fish. Just have a browse through the 'tank setups' section of the forum and you'll come across plenty of posts explaing the process.

Feel free to PM me if you've got any specific questions, and good luck with the researching + tank shopping!

Matt


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

+1 to matt1986 :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

that's not how it looked to us, when some of us said the tank was too small his response was they look happy to me, that was not the right way to respond to people trying to help, and you're going to get a lot of people standing up for the fish


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks alot matt. I was over reading another thread for a few hours with Rhino talking about his new tank and the goings on and everything. Learnt alot of that thread.

I was starting to feel a bit insulted by everyone throwing insults and gave up replying. I thank you with great fondness and appreciate your kind words and help.

I am looking at a 6x2x2 and its looking more and more clear what to go for.

Yea the Oscars are really messy, sometimes i do water changes every 5 days. I have different feeding patterns for them as it sometimes gets really messy so only feed them in morning and at night.

The Bala is on his own and i do feel sorry for him, my friend has balas so i will give him to my friend.
My water stays clear which is good, i have a fluval U2 filter and its really good 400 litres an hour it does.

Yes i will PM you when i'm stuck, i have someone to help me out on here now.
Thanks mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

cichlidfeesh said:


> Don't worry aaronjunited, we've all been there. I really hope that certain posts on this thread don't discourage you from using Cichlid Forum as a resource. When it gets down to it, there are some really smart members here who know a lot about cichlids and are more than willing to help you.


Thanks aswell mate. i know your only helping me out.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> that's not how it looked to us, when some of us said the tank was too small his response was they look happy to me, that was not the right way to respond to people trying to help, and you're going to get a lot of people standing up for the fish


As i said i'm not a master at this game yet, so my response for someone who doesnt know alot about them is suffient enough for me.


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the fact that he was able to keep those fish alive and healthy in that small of a tank deserves some congratulations :thumb: , that being said go buy a bigger tank will ya.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

i'm very cautious when it comes to lookin after them, i'm constantly watching them for any signs of bad health or anyhting. There skin is immaculate, shiny and not one mark on them. I take care of them, although i shouldnt have them in the tank.

*** got my hands on a 5ft tank anyway. Getting it 2moro. Cant fuking wait. I will prob end up giving the oscars away as i'm looin lake mawali or mbuna for the new tank.


----------

